# Platinum in a contacts cleaning case?



## Woodworker1997 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello all,
It's been awhile since Ii have posted anything but, i was looking at the neutralizing disc in my wifes contact cleaner (contacts for her eyes, not switches) and I noticed a chemical reaction between the cleaning fluid (H2O2 and other stuff) and the neutralizing disc.

After a quick dig I think the disc has a Platinum coating over plastic.

Can anyone confirm or deny my theory, please?

Derek.

Edied; Spelling


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 19, 2014)

Never seen this poduct, but it makes sense. Pt could catalyse H2O2 to H2O and O. Though the amount of Pt must be tiny.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi Solar,

It seens to be a very thin coating. i'll keep collecting them though, my wife has to get a new one every month. No reason to throw them away. I'll report bact on a yield result after I collect enough. 15-20 years should do it.

Derek


----------



## Smack (Feb 20, 2014)

They still make those lol, I quit using that thing years ago. I just store mine in saline give a rinse in the morning and away I go, been doing it like that for about 25 yrs. I think your wife is wasting money on them, besides, I put new contacts in about once a month to a month and a half anyway.


----------

